# Mosquito



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Slow day today. Nothing but my jig on the Vex. 8 keeper crappie but still working at it. All crappie are 12+. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

I wish I could find 8 12+" crappies. Ive spent alot of time on LaDue trying to find larger crappie. Ive hammered the little ones 7-8" and managed some 9-10" and ine 11+ but nothing bigger. I know theyre in there. Ive caught them trolling for walleye. Another fish that has eluded me. I did dumb luck my way on one 20" walleye and a few 9" bluegill one late afternoon/evening.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

They have stopped all together for last hour. Packing up. No walleye today. Was hoping to stumble on to a couple. Cold today. Guys caught lots of fish yesterday. Always the day before for me. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok....tape measure does not lie...4 were 12" with one over 13. The others looked a lot bigger coming thru a 5" hole! Lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

I think a lot of guys would be happy with that catch, myself included, many guys leaving empty handed.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Gonna head up again Sunday morning. Want to get on the ice before 1st light and see if that makes a difference. Anybody else heading up Sunday? Hoping it does not rain Saturday.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

First 2 hours of light and last 2 are usually the best!


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

jiggin'fool said:


> First 2 hours of light and last 2 are usually the best!


I'm gonna arrive at first light and see what happens. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

